# Lake Chapala Rental Options



## trekmanone (Sep 13, 2020)

Single 65-year-old healthy Canadian looking to move to Chapala, not Ajijic, and want to rent a furnished 2-bedroom for a year, or more, to get a "feel" of Chapala and the area. I have a car, no pets. I already live in Mexico. Active walker and bicycler so a few km outside Chapala is okay. $600 USD or less.

I visited Lake Chapala area this past July and found it difficult to find rentals on the internet. Any tips, recommendations, etc. to find furnished rentals are appreciated.

I had a terrible experience with Coldwell Banker Ajijic looking into rentals. Avoid this company at all costs. "Buyer beware". I was a former broker/owner of a real estate company in Mexico so I am very knowledgeable about what is ethical, morally right and wrong. Their fiduciary responsibilities do not lie with the client, rather it's only with themselves.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

it is buyer beware in Mexico with all agency so nothing new. The laws here are different and the agents have no liability so if someone list with them you have to go through them but do not expect it is the states or other countries.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

There’s a couple of forums in that area that might be helpful to you.


----------

